# You can now leave AOL and keep your account--Verison DSL is $14.95



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I don't use AOL, but I know people that do and they were always reluctant to leave AOL because of losing their e-mail and having to change over to something else. Well, you can keep your AOL account now and use their web based e-mail--or install their software, which I don't recommend, on your computer. Point is though, AOL is now allowing you to have the account free--so if you are still paying AOL a monthly fee--STOP. There is no reason to. Verizon is offering DSL for $14.95 a month (online sign-up only) in many areas:

http://www22.verizon.com/forhomedsl/channels/dsl/

I know people who are still paying AOl over $20 a month for dial-up! 

A word of caution--because of the enormous popularity of that offer, I have heard that Verizon is having difficulty keeping up with the demand and managing it properly. However, helped someone with the transition and they didn't have any problems.

You also get 9 Verizon E-mail accounts as well.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

For those folks in AT&T (SBC) service areas, AT&T is offering their Express DSL package (1.5 MB download speed) for $12.99 a month for the first year (After 12 months, the price is supposed to go up to the then "regular" monthly rate).

EDIT: Added a link:
http://www.sbc.com/gen/general?pid=6431


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon FiOS is only $44.95/mo, free installation, and the first month free.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, 15222 kbps download speed. Does that mean that you can now download MS's patches and service packs faster than MS can crank em out?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I think the point here is there is *absolutely no reason to be on dial-up* anymore--especially not at $20 plus dollars a month, unless its the only thing available in your area.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> I think the point here is there is absolutely no reason to be on dial-up anymore


LOL
Yes there is...no USB. No NIC. Dial-up at reasonable prices like Total-Speed $5.95/mo.
However, no reason for AOL! But then again, was there ever a reason for AOL?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

sekirt said:


> But then again, was there ever a reason for AOL?


Training wheels for newbies to computers and the Internet.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

sekirt said:


> LOL
> Yes there is...no USB. No NIC. Dial-up at reasonable prices like Total-Speed $5.95/mo.


Our main reason for getting DSL a number of years ago was to keep peace in the house. The wife and I could (and did) both spend hours on-line. That meant that no phone calls could come in or go out. The cost of ADSL at the time was not a whole lot more than adding a second POTS line.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Verizon FiOS is only $44.95/mo, free installation, and the first month free.


Unfortunately it's not available in all areas.


----------



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

Honestly, I like cable much better than adsl. Bundled with cable tv, in Canada its around $50-70 a month for both. And the cable does'nt even come close with the phone line. Usually when you buy a pc/notebook from dell, they give you 3 months free of and major cable/adsl internet.


----------



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

Mulderator said:


> I think the point here is there is *absolutely no reason to be on dial-up* anymore--especially not at $20 plus dollars a month, unless its the only thing available in your area.


I totally agree. My dial-up rarely went over 5kbps! The company just keeps offering less and less money. Though the price of dial-up I think is worth less than a cent. Cheap hi-speed internet is not hard to find and it seldom disconnects. Take the hi-way!


----------



## Shavano (Sep 24, 2006)

What is "Total-Speed"?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Shavano said:


> What is "Total-Speed"?


I believe this is the web site of the company in question ...

http://www.totalspeed.net/


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Chuck
Yup!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Verizon deal is valid through 10/20/06.

-- Tom


----------



## wguru (May 6, 2006)

I've been using AOL's sibling (netscape) and now that I've added my Verizon DSL, I'd like to drop netscape's $9.95 monthly fee but would like to keep my netscape e-mail address and still be able to get my e-mails on my OE6.

Possible?


----------



## wguru (May 6, 2006)

After some three (more like 4) hours of calls to Verizon and even AOL, I'm finding that your article which (as I read it) indicates that AOL users (after coordinating the e-mail "migration" with Verizon DSL) can thereafter 'drop AOL' and save money (assumedly by dropping AOL as an ISP) and yet still retain the benefit of having their (then) 'old' AOL e-mails migrated into Verizon DSL, but after speaking with Verizon DSL customer support repeatedly (so as to clearly get the same answers), I'm told that as soon as one drops AOL, the migrations of AOL's e-mails will stop, plus Verizon is only offering that deal "if" your are a current AOL customer and do "not" already have Verizon DSL. Ahem.

Perhaps later post here (saying not all areas for Verizon DSL/AOL are participating) explains what I'm finding here in southern California?

Plus AOL will not provide any support for it's free AOL e-mail accounts. Long of the short of it in the case where anyone wants to migrate AOL e-mails into Verizon, they seem to be able to do so only if they do not have Verizon DSL, do have AOL as an ISP and obtain Verizon DSL thru AOL before attempting to migrate AOL e-mail into Verizon DSL (which will only continue as long as one keeps forking out AOL isp monies).

I hope this isn't true everywhere.

And as far as anyone having only netscape (wanting to find out if they can get that e-mail migrated even if only when still paying that isp), there isn't enough daylight left for me to even begin to come close to answering that question. Grrr.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

wguru said:


> After some three (more like 4) hours of calls to Verizon and even AOL, I'm finding that your article which (as I read it) indicates that AOL users (after coordinating the e-mail "migration" with Verizon DSL) can thereafter 'drop AOL' and save money (assumedly by dropping AOL as an ISP) and yet still retain the benefit of having their (then) 'old' AOL e-mails migrated into Verizon DSL, but after speaking with Verizon DSL customer support repeatedly (so as to clearly get the same answers), I'm told that as soon as one drops AOL, the migrations of AOL's e-mails will stop, plus Verizon is only offering that deal "if" your are a current AOL customer and do "not" already have Verizon DSL. Ahem.
> 
> Perhaps later post here (saying not all areas for Verizon DSL/AOL are participating) explains what I'm finding here in southern California?
> 
> ...


That's NOT true. You are getting bad information from either Verizon or AOL. In fact, you can got to AOL and on their own web site is a link to cancel your subscription, but keep your AOL account.

Of course you won't get support, however, they have an option to pay a monthly fee (I think its about $5.00) for tech support if you want it.

Verizon has absolutely nothing to do with it--they don't have to be involved. You don't "migrate" your accounts to Verizon, you simply use them as an ISP (i.e., for access to the Internet) and then go to AOL's web site and sign in there for E-mail. Verizon doesn't even know you're doing it nor do they care--its no different now than having a Yahoo or Hotmail account, which are also free.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Here is the link:

http://help.aol.com/aimhelp/dynamic...p--helpchannelsaolcom-kjumpadparticleId221874



> Welcome to the New AOL
> The Purpose
> FAQs
> 
> ...


In that link you'll find a link, you'll find another link to "Live Help" and as an account holder, they will help you cancel your account and will give you information if you want to continue to have access to Tech support for a monthly fee--frankly, I don't think its worth it, but the decision is up to you.

So--what I would do is sign up for Verizon DSL (or other high speed provider)--don't even mention AOL. Once you get your new internet access, cancel AOL but keep your AOL account. Then, to manage your e-mail, go to AOL's web site and sign in under the "Mail" link as you normally would. You can also use AOL's software, although I would get rid of that and just use the online, but that's me.


----------



## wguru (May 6, 2006)

All I'm posting is what I repeatedly was told. I'm still holding out what you say is true but I'm unable to get Verizon to tell me that, nor am I yet able to get ahold of netscape or aol to ask them, but now I need a rest. Will post back with the continuing saga tommorrow.

Thanks again for the reply.

Again, still hoping to receive my netscape e-mails while haiving dumped them as an isp as I'm perfectly happy using verizon dsl (despite the consistently poor service I get from their cus srvc, for both phone and dsl).


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> I'd like to drop netscape's $9.95 monthly fee but would like to keep my netscape e-mail address and still be able to *get my e-mails on my OE6*.


wguru

The "new" setup with AOL would not include POP3 email, if I understand Mulder's post. Only Web Based email with the same address.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info Mulder

now i gotta figure out how to get DSL at work. I have multiple phone lines and an old Merlin system. not sure how to put DSL filters on all the phones. I have a hunch but not sure


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

sekirt said:


> wguru
> 
> The "new" setup with AOL would not include POP3 email, if I understand Mulder's post. Only Web Based email with the same address.


No, I didn't say that, I just don't want to confuse him. Its real easy to use online e-mail--nothing to setup--just login and youve got it.

However, according to MS, you can set up Outlook Express to receive and send AOL e-mail:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;883081

I don't see why that would not work with other e-mail programs as well.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

wguru said:


> All I'm posting is what I repeatedly was told. I'm still holding out what you say is true but I'm unable to get Verizon to tell me that, nor am I yet able to get ahold of netscape or aol to ask them, but now I need a rest. Will post back with the continuing saga tommorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply.
> 
> Again, still hoping to receive my netscape e-mails while haiving dumped them as an isp as I'm perfectly happy using verizon dsl (despite the consistently poor service I get from their cus srvc, for both phone and dsl).


Trust me--set up your new DSL and then call AOL and TELL THEM, don't ask them that you want to cancel your AOL service but you want to keep your e-mail account under their new free option. If the person tells you you can't ask to speak to a supervisor. There is also a way to cancel your service online, but since I'm not an AOL subscriber, I can't link to it.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Mulder said:


> Well, you can keep your AOL account now and *use their web based e-mail*--or install their software, which I don't recommend, on your computer.


Yes that MS article applies to IMAP (AOL) email - when I checked the AOL site, it also says web-based email. I think that means no Outlook Express. Can you show me something at AOL that says otherwise?


----------



## cxm322 (Oct 7, 2003)

You said it. But there are many people that will even upgrade to a high speed ISP, yet keep the AOL interface because they love AOL (eeeeew!) My neighbor is one of them. 

When the cheap Verizon DSL package was finally available in my area, I dropped my cable ISP and went with Verizon for $14.95/mo. I realized that I would be losing some speed (and uploading is SLOW AS HELL WITH THE $14.95/mo Verizon DSL package) but I had to do it to save money. My cable ISP was only $39.95/mo, which is cheap for a cable connection, but it is too expensive for my blood right now.

So I told my neighbor, who is poorer than I am and always complaining about it and who just recently bought a computer at that time and was using AOL dialup, and she said she'd look into it because it is cheaper than AOL dialup.

Well, weeks later, she told me she finally ordered Verizon's $14.95/mo package. I told her "good for you. you'll save a lot of money and have a faster connection". 

Well, it turns out that she decided to still keep using AOL for $12.95/mo (on top of the $14.95/mo for Verizon). That adds up to almost $28/mo, which is more expensive than she was paying before with just AOL dialup. I always knew she was not very bright, but this just takes the cake. 

But I realized after a few more weeks that she needs AOL. You see. As I said, she isn't very bright so the AOL interface is her crutch. All she knows how to do is use the AOL interface to surf the internet, use AOL's IM and chatrooms, and well, cheat on her husband.

What's my point, there will always be a need for AOL because, besides there will always be dumb people that will buy it, for whatever reason.  

Another moral of the story here is that, regardless of what some people think and believe, you can never get rid of poverty and the lower class. They will always be around because they know nothing else and are comfortable with it. And again, because of this alone, AOL will continue to sell service.


----------



## cxm322 (Oct 7, 2003)

BTW, on a more serious note, there is one reason why you should not buy Verizon DSL.

Their email is very unreliable. You don't get all of your emails. There is nothing that can be done about this (believe me, I tried. All you get is the runaround with Verizon tech support when you call about it). Their spam filters are TOO powerful and they filter out legit emails. Mostly, any site that is a forum like this one, you will not get your emails from the forum, like activation emails etc). However, I do get emails from this forum to my Verizon address, however I am a member of 13 forums and I do not get forum emails from these other forums to my Verizon email address. I also do not get emails from my domaintools.com account either. 

You get what you pay for. I have never had an ISP that blocked emails like this., It's quite annoying. And apparently it's not just me because many people have complained about this on DSLreports.com. 

So, if you do buy Verizon DSL, forget about using the email addresses they give you. They can be worthless much of the time.


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

wguru said:


> All I'm posting is what I repeatedly was told. .........


Personally, one thing I've learned with support of various internet companies is the different answers from different representatives you'll get on the same question. Thats the confusing part- which one to believe if you don't get the sense who may actually be right. Sometimes better to ask speak to their manager- and see what their version is.


----------



## JBP198780 (Dec 25, 2006)

i had AOL from like 2002-2004, as soon as i got my GX110 in the summer of '04 i switched 2 DSL..

been wit them ever since...


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

One of my friends has AOL and let me just say I absolutely hate it. He currently has Time Warner Cable's Road Runner Internet service, but I don't know why he continues to pay for AOL. The software is cheap, it takes up lots of space, and is pretty useless. I mean, I'd rather have 10 applications than AOL. Seriously.


----------



## Laurie52 (Jul 11, 2004)

I do not have AOL but Verizon is my phone company. Verizon DSL is not available yet for my area. But use a different provider as my computer dialup as their DSL is not available for my area either. But "someday".

The pits when you live in a very rural area of a rural county in the SW.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

I moved a few months ago and the Verizon DSL I had is not available at my new address so I went with Comcast. I am so glad that DSL was not available. No problems with the cable and it's truly is Fast, Unlike DSL...

Just my .02


----------



## turtlefan (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel like a total spammer but if you live in the Sacramento area Surewest broadband is about $45 a month for 10mbps up and down, they also offer 20mbps and 50mbps.


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

I want to sign up for the 14.99 DSL deal from Verizon, I see on their page is says you can select MSN, Yahoo or AOL software, I don't want any of this, I just want a simple DSL connection where I use my own browser and existing e-mail addresses, do I have to load the software in order to use the service?

Thanks.


----------



## cme (Jun 20, 2007)

AOL was my old provider and i lost my e-mail etc when it was cancelled. Do you know if now because of this service you can reclaim an old account or is it something you have to do upon account cancellation?


----------



## bybrandy (Jun 20, 2007)

People dropping AOL have to be careful and watch their billing. AOL is notorious for continuing to bill after service has been canceled.


----------



## Viking9 (Aug 3, 2007)

A true statement about billing. I left AOL six months and they still continue to bill me. I've contacted them at least every other week and they claim they've fixed the problem and I'll be issued a credit. Yet, their credit dept continues to call and harass me almost every evening about my bill.

Now I've just been turned over to a collection agency who's threatening legal action. AOL has changed their tone and states that even though I cancelled, I'm showing activity. Apparently there is a file on my computer that still sends and receives data even though I thought I deleted all the AOL files. Oh, and get this, an AOL telemarketer called me this morning (at 7:30am) stating I was a valued customer and that they'll take me back at a reduced rate.

It's a nightmare best to avoid. You may want to remain a slave to their service rather than face their wrath.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd contact the Attorney General's office.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

optimum boost FTW i love it... http://www.optimum.com/order/boost/


----------



## wendfd (Feb 6, 2005)

The only problem is that you won't be able to access old emails stored on your PC. This is a problem I have at the moment. My AOL software is all messed up and I can't access many important emails. Containing user ids passwords, licence numbers etc that I need.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

wendfd said:


> The only problem is that you won't be able to access old emails stored on your PC. This is a problem I have at the moment. My AOL software is all messed up and I can't access many important emails. Containing user ids passwords, licence numbers etc that I need.


Why would you use AOL Mail for anything remotely important? AOL has always been horrible as an ISP.... Internet with Training Wheels.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Viking9 said:


> Apparently there is a file on my computer that still sends and receives data even though I thought I deleted all the AOL files.


Sounds highly illegal if they are doing that. I would ask for proof of said activity.


----------



## lmontealegre (Jul 25, 2007)

yes I was one of those people that fell for the $14.99 verizon dsl deal - it has been a nightmare! verizon technical support is worthless!! I am spending more time dealing with the problem than the time I spent with dial up. Don't get me wrong - I love the speed, but don't seem to find somebody to help me fix the problem. Please see the lost connection post. Maybe one of you can offer a solution.


----------

